# How much does it cost to open up a Gym/Supplement Shop?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Im sat here at my desk.... Wishing I was in the gym.....

Im really passionate about supps, nutrition and training - plus im quite an entrepenerial spirit!

I have a couple of business plans I want to make happen in the future, but at the moment im working to gain capital and im not wanting to take the big risks just yet!

Im just thinking, when im 30-40 id love to own my own Gym and possibly supplement store - How much investment/capital do you have to put in to set up a decent one?

whats the return like? Im sure it depends on how much effort and expertise you put in but in your experience?

im sure we have a few owners here?

bit of banter for a thursday afternoon...

Joz


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

When you should be doing work.... 

hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Toms just opened one, so he'll be good to talk to.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Online suppliment store would be cheap to set up but marketing costs will be high as so much competition. Plus, I would also question margins and how much volume you would have to shift. May be worth looking at companies house where for a small cost, you can access companies accounts. Sometimes quite limited info but worth looking up a few uk based supps companies to get an idea of the figures.

I think it would probably be easier to get finance against buying an existing gym than setting some up from scratch.... Banks are still not really lending to small companies though.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Rekless said:


> When you should be doing work....
> 
> hahahaha


haha! I made a lot of progress with lloyds and a pharma company today so gave myself 5! ;D


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Gym is far to hard imo. Tom's probs got the right amount of finance plus the right area and has a good idea of his customers imo. But it's very hard.

Why? because you have all the main fitness gyms like fitness first, david lloyd, virgin, bannatynes, la fitness etc etc. So much selection for people to choose from. You open a small gym you'd probs struggle at the rate of competition. Even a bodybuilding gym you'd struggle as it's a small market tbh...

As for supplement, it CAN be done but it's very hard again as people just order off the net, I don't really know anyone who buys from supplement stores as to overpriced. However thats not to say if you can get the right location I.E. the only supplement store in town etc and offering good product selection and competitive price then don't see why not. But so much competition, pretty saturated market imo.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Online supplements stores = will be a PITA imo.

Unless you can get the big names to market or are severly well known it is saturated. Think of all the supp stores who advertise on here alone!

edit: Didn't see you saying an actual store. Again most of the supps will be purchased online as they are cheaper. If you are the only one in town and have everything health wise like a H&B store then you may have a chance, but then again if you live in one of these towns chances are BB's aren't going to be that big of a market...

Gyms, well depends on location, market, USP, competition, costs, size etc.

I would prefer to open a gym than a online supp store. However I would have to do a fvck load of research in to it and it woud cost a shed load. At your age (assuming your young from the pic) I would wait a fair few years and start small before jumping right in at the deep end with a big project like that, unless you have money flowing out of your ears.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

the question being, what would your supplement store have to offer that the hundreds of others in the UK do not?

free postage and packaging - done (albeit factored into their prices)

any offer you come out with will be bested by your rivals who can muscle you out and cutting your prices to beat theirs is a self defeating direction which can only lead to foreclosure.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

£42.56


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

I think your just 'sh!t-kicking'. You have no intension of doing fvck all & because your bored at work you've posted a thread, just to have something to do/read. Am i close?

If you *are* going to do something (which your not) then good luck. In the meantime, how about doing some work at work.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

b4rmy said:


> I think your just 'sh!t-kicking'. You have no intension of doing fvck all & because your bored at work you've posted a thread, just to have something to do/read. Am i close?
> 
> If you *are* going to do something (which your not) then good luck. In the meantime, how about doing some work at work.


What a friendly chap you are 

Iv worked up a business plan in the past for a project to do with BB and i have the name copyrighted which could be applied to a few different formats

i currently work full time so cant put loads of time into making it happen or the capital that id like to to make it successful and give it the launch it needs , plus im only 23 so not got the balls to take the risk

by nature im inquisitive so i was just wondering how much money is to be made in the industry, i get the the market is pretty hard! most markets are nowadays! its more about finding a niche - I was just making a few inquiries, its goot to know about business'


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

b4rmy said:


> I think your just 'sh!t-kicking'. You have no intension of doing fvck all & because your bored at work you've posted a thread, just to have something to do/read. Am i close?
> 
> If you *are* going to do something (which your not) then good luck. In the meantime, how about doing some work at work.


what an **** of a post,, fcuk this guy mate,, im in the same boat driving round in my wagon all day allways thinking of other ways to earn money or or have my own buissnes and allways thinking of owning my own gym,, if you want it that much mate it will happen one day :thumbup1:


----------

